# Trying to start bowhunting and have a question…



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

Step #1 seems to be to acquire a bow. I am limited on how much I can spend right now, and I fully understand that I’ll be getting something that is not going to be my “forever bow”. I found a used PSE Scorpion in my price range and am wondering if that is an ok option for a new shooter. I have been hunting all my life and have shot bows before, but never had one of my own. If you have other recommendations I would welcome those as well. Thank you!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Well depends what they want for it, but my first bow 3 years ago was a 2003 hoyt and I killed 2 deer with it that first season. The older models kill just as good as the new models, just vibrate more. Will you have a chance to shoot it before you buy it? If you can do. Good luck, we all start somewhere!


----------



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

WVbowProud said:


> Well depends what they want for it, but my first bow 3 years ago was a 2003 hoyt and I killed 2 deer with it that first season. The older models kill just as good as the new models, just vibrate more. Will you have a chance to shoot it before you buy it? If you can do. Good luck, we all start somewhere!


They’re asking $200 and it comes with a sight, arrow rest, and stabilizer. Still working on figuring out what that stuff is haha. I’m just hoping for something that is serviceable like you said, don’t need fancy. What I really need is practice so I can even go out…and I need A bow for that. Thank you!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Depending on the accessories that might be worth it. I would try to talk em down. Do you know anybody that bowhunts that you could take with you to look at it? Is the draw length adjustable? So many questions I know lol but this stuff is imperative when shopping for a bow


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Also, bowhunting is a rush, get ready for the addiction


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

5timechamps.


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

I've got a bow I'd send you to get started. Save your money, try this one out, pay it forward to someone else when you get the bug and upgrade. I sent you a private message.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. The problem with buying an older bow is that parts may not be available if something breaks. I would personally bite the bullet and buy a newer one, or save up until you can.


----------



## jcliveron (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it comes down to the amount of support you have available. You really should have someone with you to look at the bow, are the strings in good shape, if not that is an easy $100, and like already said I don't know if that specific bow is adjustable or if you have to buy modules ( which may not be available). Also consider that it should be tuned/adjusted to you, which will also have a cost. So what I am trying to say is if the bow is in good condition and properly fits you then it would probably be a good buy, but with out experience you may not be able to tell. Today's entry level bows are really good and they really could be your forever bow, plus when you buy new from a good shop you will get it setup correctly for you and probably some basic lessons on form. That way you can enjoy shooting and not have to worry if everything is ok with the bow.


----------



## Alex34 (7 mo ago)

5timechamps said:


> Step #1 seems to be to acquire a bow. I am limited on how much I can spend right now, and I fully understand that I’ll be getting something that is not going to be my “forever bow”. I found a used PSE Scorpion in my price range and am wondering if that is an ok option for a new shooter. I have been hunting all my life and have shot bows before, but never had one of my own. If you have other recommendations I would welcome those as well. Thank you!


Good luck champ with the bow hunting. You gona love it 😎


----------



## SETX_Bowman (7 mo ago)

I have my 2008 Bowtech General that I got as my first bow in 2015 thinking it wouldn't be a forever bow. Still slinging arrows out that bad boy


----------



## Jrain904 (Dec 6, 2021)

Whatever you buy I would have enough $$ in the budget to have new strings put on by a good shop, they should tune it for you too.


----------



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

Thank you all for the welcome and tips, I can’t wait to get started!


----------



## TangoGorilla (Jul 27, 2021)

Find a mentor/coach in your area. Learning things right the 1st time are alot easier than relearning them. Seriously, even a half hour class at a bow shop is money better spent than on any thing else bow related.( assuming you have a decent shop near by)


----------



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome to the club. This site is a wealth of information available to you. If I were you, I would find a "local" pro shop, somebody close to you and go see them. Explain your situation and ask them to show you some entry level bows. There are some really nice package deals out there now and you'll be surprized at how affordable they can be. You will also learn from the shop and start a relationship with them because at some point you are going to need to go there. They might also have some trade in bows that might work for you. When you leave there you will have gained valuable knowledge and you will better know what you should look for. If you buy from them thats even better, they will set it up for you and should be able to get you started shooting it too.

Good Luck, Shoot straight
Steve


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

As others have stated, that bow could be a great shooter but it could cost more to get it shooting than it's worth... I'd advise you to continue looking.



Tolbnd said:


> I've got a bow I'd send you to get started. Save your money, try this one out, pay it forward to someone else when you get the bug and upgrade. I sent you a private message.


This is awesome!!!! 



rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. The problem with buying an older bow is that parts may not be available if something breaks. I would personally bite the bullet and buy a newer one, or save up until you can.


If you don't take up @Tolbnd's offer, this great advice!!!!


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

He took the offer. 

Now I have to make sure this thing is actually serviceable. It looks good (strings, while not new, should be fine, no cracks anywhere, etc). Gonna shoot it a bit in the morning to make sure there aren't any funny rattles or sounds, then drop it off at the shipper if I can get loose from work in enough time. If not, it'll be on its way to him Tuesday.


----------



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

Yes, @Tolbnd is in the early running for favorite poster on this board, although I haven’t been here long 

But in all seriousness, I am floored by the generosity and I am thrilled to be joining a community of folks that are so helpful. I will definitely be paying it forward…when you guys see a “check out my new bow!”thread from me, rest assured that I will be canvassing the newcomer board to find someone to help like he helped me!


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to an addicting hobby


----------



## Windstretch (Sep 15, 2017)

Getting a bowl that fits you correctly is more important than anything. 
Or going to a pro shop and finding out what you need before you buy anything otherwise you're just wasting your money


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

SETX_Bowman said:


> I have my 2008 Bowtech General that I got as my first bow in 2015 thinking it wouldn't be a forever bow. Still slinging arrows out that bad boy
> [/QUOTE
> Super quite bow and like 8 1/4" brace if I remember correctly. Wish Bowtech would make a bow like that again!!


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Aight, guy, It's time for that "Check out my new bow!" Thread. Show it off, but more importantly, show off how it's going and pass along some things you've learned to do or no to do. As far as these people all know, I stiffed you on the bow and sent you one of those little red boy scout bows. 🤣🤣


----------



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

Tolbnd said:


> Aight, guy, It's time for that "Check out my new bow!" Thread. Show it off, but more importantly, show off how it's going and pass along some things you've learned to do or no to do. As far as these people all know, I stiffed you on the bow and sent you one of those little red boy scout bows. 🤣🤣


I’m trying to get some solid pics! But really got busy at work (and at the range) so I haven’t gotten to it yet. It’ll be up tomorrow!


----------



## 5timechamps (6 mo ago)

@Tolbnd Done! Pics are here.


----------

